# Whats your go to lure for Bass?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I love the 6" Fluke worms or Sluggo which are pretty much the same thing. I used to use only white but now I also like dark green with or without a white belly or shad color. Most all of the bass i've landed over 5lbs came on this bait. Its a big fish bait for sure. The pannies wont mess with it. I'll list a few of its pro's and con's

Pro's

1. Cheap, less than 25 cents each
2. The most weedless bait on earth
3. You can cast them a mile without a weight and it still won't make a big splash.
4. You can work them in a myriad of different presentations, walk the dog, just under the surface (waking) which is my fave way, with a weight either in front or inserted into body for horizontal fall. Then either fished suspended or darted across bottom

Con's

1. They do fall apart rather easily, sometimes after one fish. You can remedy this with either a touch of super glue or a spring/screw in hook which I like, the glue gets all over your hands and boat.
2. Not a very good bait in open water
3. Not really a multi-species lure like a spinner or jig. You won't get very many "bonus fish".


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

my fav is the 8" black and puple worm from Gulp texas rigged.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

jig and pig, 100%, all the way


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> jig and pig, 100%, all the way


 especially for big fish,which seems to be about all you catch   
as for me,i'm not a regular basser,but when i did/do fish them,a spinnerbait is mine.at least i was last time i went bassin'
i think it may be the most versatile of all.can catch fish any time of year under just about any condions.it can be fished in so many ways and with so many combinations of blades/dressings.
burning just under the surface,slow rolling,yo yo'ing,deep,shallow,anywhere in between.cold/warm water,etc,etc.
a few blade cominations/colors and skirt colors.
top 3 go to's would be a few willow leaf,colorado blades,white,black or chart. skirts(maybe a little blue in them).


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont have a favorite lure, but I am really fond of senkos!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Iam with Mike on this one Jig and pig, 

But just so you know soap i do like the senkos and will have a nice stock by spring.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

4 inch black berklely gulp *leech*!! on a circle hook no weight!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

white spinnerbait, good all year and very versitile


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i have to go with spinner bait aswell


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

im right on board with Pigsticker...flukes are my go to bait all summer long, but i do fancy an occassionaly spinnerbait, especially at night...then in early spring i like to go with a smoke colored grub about 3 to 4 inches long with a 1/4 ounce colorless jig head


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Tube in Roadkill Camo color, my favorite bass lure by far. Works great on the docks at Buckeye all the way up to Ruggles at Erie.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty much any soft plastics. I prefer Yum products.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

8" purple creme worm on a weighted hook drug slowly across the bottom


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

wacky rigged senko is my day saver, puts keepers in the boat when nothing else will, its not the most fun to fish like a spinnerbait or horny toad but it flat out gets it done.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

X-rap....especially in perch pattern. Even caught a couple LM in December on the X-rap 8.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you use a circle hook with the wacky rig? I tried it a few times and actually caught one on it but the worm kept on sliding up the shank.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

gamakatsu finesse gap or weedless finesse gap, i mainly use the 2/0, hook also works good for drop shotting gobies, i ve also noticed your better off using a sweep hookset as oppose to the north/south, cross their eyes hookset.


----------



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

I use crankbaits. mostly Bandits. I try other lures like spinners and worms texas rigged but I have never got a nibal. Only got one that was keeper size, through it back, but all Bass that I have cought were on a Bandit crank.

Chris


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

I gotta go with the allmighty senko as well. Doesn't cover much water, but if the bass are there, they'll bite it.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

For smallmouth my favorite is a 2 or 3 inch white grub. 

For largemouth my go to is a Rapala DT 4 or DT 6 in Baby Bass color.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Rattlin Rap. Chrome in 3/8 or 1/2 oz depending on their mood. Can cover lots of water, can cover lots of depth, can cover lots of speeds, cna catch lots of fish, can catch big fish.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if fish are somewhat shallow I would say a its a tie between a buzzbait or a soft jerkbait. 
For sheer numbers of fish from shallow to deep though, i know probably 70% of the bass I catch come on a 4 inch black texas rigged sickle tail powerworm. Man I go through those things like crazy. If I ever see them on sale I buy a bunch of bags and i still sometimes run out. lakes, ponds and even in creeks for smallies, it has never failed me.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Pig 'n jig or a spinnerbait...

The spinnerbait is pretty hard to beat and can produce really big fish when there is chop on the water and a lot of sunlight. The spinnerbait also allows you to cover a lot of water so that you can play the odds on an aggressive fish while quickly trying to initiate a pattern. 

The jig seems like it works all of the time - any time of year, any conditions - the jig will usually produce a fish.


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

soft jerkbait. anytime spring through fall.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i guess a bomber fat free shad has produced the most fish over 4 lbs. for me. i use all the sizes depending on the situation. mostly shad and citrus colors.... i love deep cranking, and these lures have fit the bill for me. gonna get into that jig and pig thing a little more this year though.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Flipped or Pitched












Gotta love that beaver


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Procraftboats21 said:


> Flipped or Pitched
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rodmakers had the sweet beavers in the clearence bin for $2.50..
I picked up a few..
Just thought I would give you the 411.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i would have to say
my top ten are 
white spinner bait 
zaraspook top water shad 
green or black fliping jig 
4-6 rubber worms any color 
wolly buggers black
rappalas countdown silver any size 
rappalas floater silver or gold 
rappalas jointed floater silver fished like a top water 
any shallow diver in firetiger 
a rubber shad like thing works good forme 
rappalas jerk baits any size inany color but clown 
wopps 11


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

1. watermelon senko 2. 6 in black worm i need to learn how to fish the jig n pig


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Texas-rigged crawdad softplastic in green pumpkin bounced on the bottom


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Largemouth- 6" purple worm rigged weedless w/ a Mister Twister keeper hook. 
Smallmouth- Chartruese or white 3" rub on a 3/16oz. jighead. 

Both are simple, but effective for me.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

If you haven't tried a Chatterbait - pick one up. Cross between a jig and a spinnerbait, but with action like a crank bait. Take a peek at Radlures.com. You can put any tail on it you can dream up. Tubes work great. Anykind of soft bait. Even take the tail off and put a trailer hook on and a grub on that if you want a bigger presentation. For the norther lakes such as Champlain - I love the Glass Shad Rap. If you can find some hole in the grass to guide one through - it's hang on to the rod time! Has anyone tried the Banjo lures? I picked up a kit on sale. Looks like I can put them on a Chatterbait if they don't work by themselves.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I caught a ton of 2-3 lb largemouth this year on the yum wolly hawgtail 4.5" in pumpkin green, most in rivers and larger creeks. Also do real well with the 5" yum dinger in junebug or green pumpkin/purple flake in lakes, alot like the senko but falls a lot slower. Both I usually fish weightless.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

Banjo minnows are smallmouth slayers in creeks....especially when the water is clear. You can make your own Banjo system by buying the corkscrew trailers and putting them on your own hook. Have had some decent luck with them using Gulp minnows rigged that way.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

bunkeru2k said:


> Banjo minnows are smallmouth slayers in creeks....especially when the water is clear. You can make your own Banjo system by buying the corkscrew trailers and putting them on your own hook. Have had some decent luck with them using Gulp minnows rigged that way.


thats what i for got i love banjo minnows great for pike muskie bas both lm sm love the great lure i like it in the 5-6 inch range


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

For me it is either a 200 series bandit crankbait or a 3/16oz BOOYAH jig. When the bites are tough,you can always count on the senko!


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

if you haven`t tried bubble gum sluggos you have miss the boat. works everywhere.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Spinnerbaits of course!


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

my go to lure is a senko worm in watermelon color in either waky worm or texas rigged with one spit shot around a foot up the line.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My go to lure is either a 4" Berkley Finesse Power worm or a 7" Bungee tail...both T-Rigged.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

tnant1 said:


> 8" purple creme worm on a weighted hook drug slowly across the bottom


I agree! This is my go to bait for LM bass if I just want to catch one or many.

Though, if I am after a big fish then I gotta go with the jig n pig.

Kyle


----------



## MCoverdale (Mar 3, 2007)

I like the original floating rapala. i think it works great. when bass see its flash the go after it!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

my secret color of a berkley 4in. finesse worm or a husky jerk


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

The tube is my go to lure dark green tube


----------



## MCoverdale (Mar 3, 2007)

I also like to use 6in purple worm that is texas rigged


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

First time poster long time reader.

3.5" and 4.5" tubes bleeding bait series are my go to baits along with the zero

topwater i go to the sammy


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

finesse; small tube, finesse worm, or hair jig

power; big heavy tube, rattle trap, bigg swimbait

favorite, buzzbait


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i will have to go with berkley tubes in black and the berkley beast in green


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think you can beat a 7" black power worm texas rigged. But the best bass bait is the one you have the most confivence in.


----------

